# The Rambo Micklem bridle - anyone used?  Thoughts?



## mystiandsunny (29 August 2008)

Just wondering really, saw it in the rideaway catalogue and looked it up on the internet.  My horse bucks when you actually use the bit (so is ridden bitless at the moment) and wondered if this would be good for her as it's gentler?

www.williammicklem.com/multibridle.html


----------



## Ashkadog (30 August 2008)

I have one. I have a very sensitive but strong horse so thought anything is worth a try to make him happier. I first had a Horse size as I have a 16.1hh T.B x WB but it was miles miles to big so had to then have a Cob size which is now classed as standard horse. It fitted but then on the 3rd week of using the material which holds the nosepiece to the bridle snapped! I also wasnt able to use my Myler bit which  has cheeks as they dont fit on there which I didnt realise so had to use a standard snaffle for a while. Didnt make a blind bit of difference to how he went and he didnt like the bit but I didnt want to buy a new Myler bit straight away just because of the bridle. I just feel I have had nothing but trouble with it and gained nothing. And you also need a degree to fit it properly! I spoke to Horseware and they did send a new bridle out for the one that snapped and said that it is a new product so there are a few teething problems that I do understand but they also thought I might have fitted it incorrectly. I am experienced and I also got the help of my trainer who is very very experienced and if we cant do it along with the help of the info and DVD that comes with it then god knows!


----------



## suzysparkle (30 August 2008)

It's basically a high ring grackle noseband, with loops to sit the bit 'up' like fulmer loops or a hanging cheek. I thought about one, but it only comes in brown (my tack is all black). I have a book written by the guy who came up with the design, and in it he rates high ring grackles over flashes (and I very much agree with his theory re how the straps avoid the sensitive inner cheek onto teeth problem). This bridle is basically the same idea.


----------



## PapaFrita (31 August 2008)

I'm pretty sure Weezy has one of those and I'm also pretty sure she's not thrilled with it. I don't remember the details and I could be wrong but you could ask her?


----------



## Weezy (31 August 2008)

Yep I have one which is gathering dust, must put it on eBay, only used it twice.  As said, they are a bugger to fit correctly and just do not live up to ANY of the claims IMO, my mare was resistant in it - oh and the bit clips did this to my horse...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1340409&amp;l=65766&amp;id=507350870


----------



## Scribbles (2 September 2008)

If only it came in black!


----------



## Ashkadog (2 September 2008)

Then it would be as useless as it is in Brown


----------



## clairefundrey (16 January 2009)

Well having stumbled across this forum whilst looking up information about whether I was now able to use my Micklem bridle in competitions, I was enormously shocked to read these fairly unenthusiastic accounts about it. 

After getting a new mare earlier last year who is quite a big lady in comparison to my fairly weak 17 year old self I spent the year eventing her, getting fairly dismal dressage marks as she went round particularly disconnected with her nose stuck out; I really felt I had no chance. This is a shame seeing as we have accumulated many a double a clear when I ride her jumping in a large Cheltnem gag. However in early December our trainer bought a Micklem bridle onto the yard which she used on many horses and seemed to think it worked wonders, so I decided to give it a go. 

The day I tried it I was absolutely amazed. First of all she went in an outline, and a fairly good one at that, without having to have an hour lesson. Her contact was light and she went easily off my leg into my outside rein and for the first time I felt it was an absolute pleasure riding her on the flat. I cant express what wonders it has done for us, I even last weekend rode her BSJA in it, something a month ago I would never have even dreamed about doing. We now call it the magic bridle, Im not sure what it does or how it does it, but it is pure magic. I am now looking forward to those dressage tests this eventing season.

As for fitting it, Im not quite sure what the fuss is about but my 13 year old sister managed to put the bridle together quite competently for me after having read the instructions, and had the bridle from the bag to my hand in the time it took me to put my mares boots and saddle on. 

And Weezy if you read this at any point, if you really were going to put the bridle on eBay look no further my mum said shed quite happily buy it second hand as we could do with another one for our other horse as I used all my money buying my first one, in fact there are quite a few of us at Hoplands wanting them!
 <font color="purple">  </font> 
Anyway, in short I think its about time the Micklem bridle got the feedback I truly feel it deserves.


----------



## jacqueline33 (2 February 2009)

hello Claire100
glad to see a positive post about that bridle, because I had no ploblem with it either. for fitting it: it took me 3 times, but that's no problem. I feel verry confident using it.


----------



## Nic91Jen92 (19 March 2009)

I also have one of these.  I have a TB who was almost impossible in his mouth when I got him.  Throwing his head up, opening mouth wide or at least trying to and fighting, tongue over bit and generally very unhappy boy.   Teeth and back checked then tried a few different bits, different nosebands and tried different fitting from tight to very loose.

Eventually got one of these bridles after my brother recommended it. Instant improvement, which continued when we got a loose ring snaffle with a lozenge.  He goes beautifully in it, happy in his mouth and settled in his work, with the noseband part quite slack and the bit a nice height in his mouth.  He had to have it hitched up pretty high before to stop his tongue going over all the time.  He's a bit strong XC but happy and controlable, not taking off in a panic with his tongue over the bit.  
He lunges well in it too but have not tried it bitless.  

I have been told it is not dressage legal by an unaffiliated judge but have not had this confirmed officially.  Does any one know for certain?

I did my next comp in a normal bridle and loose drop noseband. No problems at all much to my suprise but I continue to use my multibridle at home and will use it for jumping.  
Yes it took a couple of adjustments to get it fitting right at the beginning but I have had no real problems with it and it fits even better now the leather has softened up, it was a bit stiff new.
The bits you can use are limited due to the way it attaches and there is not a lot of adjustment but any snaffle type ring will fit as long as it is not a huge ring. 

I was pleased to see some positive feedback, when I first looked for some info it was almost all negative but I got one anyway and for me it was money well spent.  I love this bridle and my horse now shoves his head into it as soon as I offer it to him.


----------



## Louis (26 April 2009)

I have one for my fussy 4 year old and it has been great but the bit came off today - the loop where the bit attached snapped. otherwise it was great - will be getting another!


----------



## twinpeaks (23 June 2012)

I have just tried this on my 17 year old rescue horse (was bridle lame when we got him. Indeed, it is a magic bridle. It blew the puppet's mind away. He was literally thinking: "where's the pain? this is so comfy"
Thank you for posting this (even though it was 2009 ;-) as it is very constructive feedback.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 June 2012)

I have just tried this on my 17 year old rescue horse (he was bridle lame when we got him). Indeed, it is a magic bridle. It blew the puppet's mind away. He was literally thinking: "where's the pain? this is so comfy"
Thank you for posting this (even though it was 2009 ;-) as it is very constructive feedback.


----------



## Tammytoo (24 June 2012)

They do them in black as I have just bought one from Rideaway!  I have it on my tb and she loves it - doesn't fuss as much in her mouth and doesn't fling her head about like she used to.

Tney are dressage legal as long as you don't use the optional plastic clips that stabilise the bit.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 June 2012)

They are a cracking looking and well made bridle, having seen my friends riding in them they honestly look worth the money.

S is such an uncomplicated wee thing so I wouldnt have much use of one but I certainly would rate them highly having seen them in action.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 June 2012)

Scribbles said:



			If only it came in black!







Click to expand...

I am sure I have seen them in black in the competion one without the ring on the front.
I use ours all the time great for lunging before riding a young one and I have horse with a painful jaw on one side ( long story ) and it's changed that o es life.


----------

